# Coding Jobs in Madison, WI area



## racheltuhy (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi. My husband and I are relocating to the Madison, WI area in a couple months. I'm looking for leads on good places to work (coding/billing)in that area. I am a CPC with 5 years experience. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## codingaddict (Nov 19, 2009)

*Job Seeking*

I understand how frustrating it is to find a job coding I had been billing for a year when the company I worked for advised us they were going to be doing a 40% layoff so (crazily) I volunteered to be layed off so I could study and take my CPC exam, then it took me another 9 months to get lucky and find a job where as I do live in a metro area I actuall found the job in a much smaller town I commute almost 2 hours each way but it's a coding job and I wanted it badly....I also had lots of interviews (up to 3) in some cases for a position with no luck.....You can also use temporairy agencies they usually cna get your foot in the door (use the medical ones they are better)  and bring your books they will have coding test sometimes  all you need to do is show a company you really know how to do the job and that is a way to do so .... Good Luck


----------



## cjmusser (Nov 20, 2009)

*Dean Health Care*

Hi, I lived in the Madison area for 5 years and worked for Dean Health Care the whole time I lived there- main business office is located in Madison but they have clinics all over Madison and surrounding regions.  I had a great experience with them and they have overall great beneifts.

There is also the UW Madison that usually has many coding positions.

Good Luck


----------



## racheltuhy (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

